# [ 2008 ] So, like, will the Mayans/RCI EVER get rid of the 1 in 4 rule?



## Blondie (May 5, 2008)

Just wondering what your thoughts are on this. It seems that the resort, at least in PV this Feb, was not full and I wonder if they have vacancies because of the rule. Maybe with fewer folks traveling due to the economy they will free up some units rather than let them sit empty? Or, is this wishful (and dumb) thinking??


----------



## california-bighorn (May 5, 2008)

I don't believe it is dumb thinking on your part. I know the 1 in 4 rule is enforced to get new blood into the resorts as the developers have a better chance of selling to 1st timers. But with the ease in renting due to the internet, MP owners and other timeshare owners can just rent their units to others and cut out the exchange fee to the exchange company (RCI) which is a win-win situation for the owner and renter.  There is no reason for the exchange company to restrict exchanges, it is counter to their business. It's the developers who want to sell units that are responsible.


----------



## KarenLK (May 5, 2008)

I gave up a reservation this Feb/March. I had one week for myself and had reserved the second week in the name of a friend, using a guest certificate. In the end, she could not come, and I did NOT want the hassle, so I just cancelled it all and went to Velas Vallarta and Paradise Village.


----------



## GrayFal (May 5, 2008)

Mayan Palace has a One in FIVE Year rule thru RCI - trade in thru SFX.


----------



## lprstn (May 5, 2008)

They don't completely get rid of it, but are definately known to lift it for "specials".  I have called and asked about the Mayan and was told that some times during the year they lift their "1 and 4" year rule for a short period of time, and you can go at those times.  So I would advise to call during off season and see if they will let you bypass the rule.


----------



## pammex (May 5, 2008)

yes, just use another exchange company....I spoke to RCI rep some time back due to concern over a trade into Mayan and also being an owner and the 1 in 5 rule and he said from RCI, they have the rule, then don't, then do then don't....so guess it all depends on the day...I told him well it gets very confusing and he said yes for us too!  If you speak to Mayan they it is RCI, Rci says it is Mayan...so who knows.....best as others have said use a different exchange co. for Mayans or rent from owner...


----------



## Monica (May 9, 2008)

The 1-in-5 rule does not pertain to Mayan owners.  Did they give you the Mayan exchange desk?  That desk is the best if you are an owner.


----------



## janapur (May 9, 2008)

Monica said:


> The 1-in-5 rule does not pertain to Mayan owners.  Did they give you the Mayan exchange desk?  That desk is the best if you are an owner.



This is not what I was told, though I hope it's true. The only times I have been able to escape the 1 in 5 rule is when they lift the rule, which tends to be in the shoulder seasons. I always try to make the exchanges with the Mayan RCI number, as they seem to know best when the rule is lifted.

I was told by RCI that it is the Mayans/ Orange Lake/ insert any other resort name. However, why then is it not required with other exchange companies? It is RCI that allows these resorts to have such a rule, perhaps in return for all of the bulk bankings these resorts give RCI.

Jana


----------



## Blondie (May 10, 2008)

I thought I read somewhere that to exchange into a Mayan you had to deposit one- or the 1 in 5 rule will apply???


----------



## Sponge (May 10, 2008)

Mayan Owners/members Traveling To Mayan Must Deposit A Week For Exchange. Extra Vacations To Mayan Resort Not Allowed And Will Be Cancelled. Questions Please Call 8777241001. Two Units Max Either Consecutively Or Concurrently , Guest Certificate Required If A Guest Is Traveling Of If Member Is Not Traveling On Both Units.1/5 Year Rule Is Strictly Enforced As A Group Rule Not Individual Resorts For All Rci Members Including Mayan Owners. No Exceptions To These Rulesviolations Will Be Cancelled.


----------



## jdomino (May 11, 2008)

Blondie said:


> Just wondering what your thoughts are on this. It seems that the resort, at least in PV this Feb, was not full and I wonder if they have vacancies because of the rule. Maybe with fewer folks traveling due to the economy they will free up some units rather than let them sit empty? Or, is this wishful (and dumb) thinking??


I am new to the Timeshare, what is the 1 in 4 rule?


----------



## pittle (May 16, 2008)

jdomino - the 1-in-4 rule is where you can only go to the same resort or group of resorts (like any Mayan Palace or Grand Mayan) once in a 4 year period.


----------



## GlaweSG (May 17, 2008)

*Does 1/5 rule apply to a Guest Certificate?*

I assume the 1/5 applies to the RCI Acccont and not the guest?  If I go stay as someones guest who has not been there before I assume this rules does not apply.  Can anyone confirm that?


----------



## Monica (May 21, 2008)

Once again, let me reiterate.  If you are a Mayan owner, you can exchange any number of times, any time, of any year.  It doesn't matter if you are using a deposit from another resort.  The 1-in-5 or 1-in-4 doesn't apply to owners.  But....they must call this number.....*877-724-1001*.  This is the RCI exchange desk for Mayan Palace owners only.  They practically jump through hoops for you to exchange back into a Mayan.

I just spoke to a rep at the above number to clarify this info.  Mayan owners can ignore that rule, and the rule about 2 consecutive weeks per year, too.  You can go as along as you have deposits, and they don't have to be gold crown, either.

I do it all of the time to get weeks 51 and/or 52.


----------



## Linda74 (May 21, 2008)

I am an RCI points member.  I own a MP unit but don't give it to RCI , we use it every year.  If I wanted an extra unit when we are there, lets say for friends or family, could I do a points trade from my points account and get a MP or Grand Mayan unit???  Could we use the special RCI MP number although we have never given RCI our MP unit???


----------



## GrayFal (May 22, 2008)

In August 2006 thru the end of Sept 2006 RCI/MP 'suspended' the 'one in five' rule and allowed the regular RCI owners to reserve at all the MPs without restriction.

At that time, I booked 3 different GM/MP reservations for April '07, Oct '07, Feb'08.
A friend had called II about another matter, and found this out - it certainly wasn't advertised..... so if u really want to go, continue to call RCI periodically to see if they are having a 'special'


----------



## Monica (May 22, 2008)

If you own, it doesn't matter.  It doesn't apply to owners.


----------



## Monica (May 22, 2008)

Linda74 said:


> I am an RCI points member.  I own a MP unit but don't give it to RCI , we use it every year.  If I wanted an extra unit when we are there, lets say for friends or family, could I do a points trade from my points account and get a MP or Grand Mayan unit???  Could we use the special RCI MP number although we have never given RCI our MP unit???



I'm totally unfamiliar w/ points.  But I believe you could call that number and check for availability.  It sounds like you haven't exchanged into a MP using your points, so there wouldn't be any need for concern.  I'm assuming that RCI knows that you own MP.  Does your MP contract have the VF week?  That could be an option also.

I would suggest calling the RCI MP desk at the # I gave.  You shouldn't have any trouble as an owner.  The only hangup would be does RCI know that you own MP in case your points resort isn't a gold crown.  (They will exchange a non-gold crown for a MP in they know you are an owner.  I've done it a few times.)


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 22, 2008)

You can have more than one RCI account to get around the rule.  I have two accounts, one weeks account that came with my RCI points account, and my Fairfield RCI account.  

If the Mayans become part of Wyndham (I am hearing rumors), will all Fairfield owners be exempt from the 1 in 4?


----------



## LynnW (May 22, 2008)

I'm not sure if it has changed but 2 years ago we booked our VF week at the MP and used RCI Points to book the second week at the GM. There was no problem at all.

Lynn


----------



## Linda74 (May 22, 2008)

our other timeshares are gold crown.  Don't need to exchange in now but may want the option in the future.  Our son and his wife are in Puerto Vallarta now at the Club Regina, but loving PV so much, I suspect they will want to do a MP visit in the future and that means we will need to get an extra unit as we split our two BR to get two weeks.


----------



## kathyj0205 (May 23, 2008)

GlaweSG said:


> I assume the 1/5 applies to the RCI Acccont and not the guest?  If I go stay as someones guest who has not been there before I assume this rules does not apply.  Can anyone confirm that?



Does this work?  I am confirmed in a 2 BD and if I put the unit in the name of whoever travels with us, can I exchange into a GM again within 5 years?  Or does this count as my 1 in 5 shot?
Kathy


----------



## Monica (May 23, 2008)

KathyJed said:


> Does this work?  I am confirmed in a 2 BD and if I put the unit in the name of whoever travels with us, can I exchange into a GM again within 5 years?  Or does this count as my 1 in 5 shot?
> Kathy



No, it's your acct.  This will go towards your 1 in 5 shot.


----------



## KAS33 (May 14, 2015)

*Question*

What is the 1 in 4 or 1 in 5 rule?


----------



## pittle (May 14, 2015)

KAS133 - the 1-in-4 (5) rule has been in effect off and on for several years.  It stated that you can only go to the same resort or group of resorts (like any Mayan Palace or Grand Mayan) once in a 4 (5) year period. They have made some changes recently where you cannot go to the same exact resort in the time frame specified.  It is my understanding that since it is resort specific, you can go to the MP NV one year and then to GM or GB in NV another year and you can go to the same level at another location in a different year.  It is all spelled out in the "fine print" before you click to reserve on RCI.

Owners used to be exempt from this, but they seem to be making it extremely difficult for owners to exchange in to get extra weeks, higher levels or larger units now.


----------



## PGtime (May 15, 2015)

*SFX vs RCI 1 in 4/5*



GrayFal said:


> Mayan Palace has a One in FIVE Year rule thru RCI - trade in thru SFX.



Just to clarify, we exchanged through SFX in 2011 and have now booked another exchange through SFX for this year.  Neither at MP but both in the same complex (GL & GB).  Since it was through SFX the 1 in 4/5 rule does not apply?  Really do not want to get there and find out our vacation is cancelled...  

Thanks,

PGtime


----------



## ilene13 (May 15, 2015)

They now trade in II and there is no 1/4 or 5 rule.


----------



## GrayFal (May 15, 2015)

PGtime said:


> Just to clarify, we exchanged through SFX in 2011 and have now booked another exchange through SFX for this year.  Neither at MP but both in the same complex (GL & GB).  Since it was through SFX the 1 in 4/5 rule does not apply?  Really do not want to get there and find out our vacation is cancelled...
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> PGtime



Lol. I posted that in 2008. 

There is no restriction. You will not have a problem. Call SFX to confirm if you are concerned. 
And at this time, the popularity/demand has greatly diminished, I don't think RCI has these restrictions in place anymore.


----------



## tschwa2 (May 15, 2015)

RCI and sfx still have 1 in x rule.  They interrupt them differently.  You probably should call to check.

The way I understand sfx, they seem more restrictive than RCI.  No 1 in x rule with II.


----------



## PGtime (May 15, 2015)

tschwa2 said:


> RCI and sfx still have 1 in x rule.  They interrupt them differently.  You probably should call to check.
> 
> The way I understand sfx, they seem more restrictive than RCI.  No 1 in x rule with II.



Thanks all for the responses.  I just got off of the phone with SFX and 1 in 3 rule applies to the Riviera Maya location and 1 in 5 applies to the other locations (I'm assuming Nuevo Vallarta location).

BTW, she also mentioned that the 1 in X does NOT apply between companies, meaning if you exchange through RCI you could go the next year through SFX, etc. and not violate the rule.

This is great news because I just bought our tickets through Southwest Airlines yesterday...

Thanks,

PGtime


----------



## GrayFal (May 15, 2015)

tschwa2 said:


> RCI and sfx still have 1 in x rule.  They interrupt them differently.  You probably should call to check.
> 
> The way I understand sfx, they seem more restrictive than RCI.  No 1 in x rule with II.



Live and learn....


----------



## hurnik (May 15, 2015)

PGtime said:


> Just to clarify, we exchanged through SFX in 2011 and have now booked another exchange through SFX for this year.  Neither at MP but both in the same complex (GL & GB).  Since it was through SFX the 1 in 4/5 rule does not apply?  Really do not want to get there and find out our vacation is cancelled...
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> PGtime



SFX has a 1/3 rule.  Or more accurately SFX says that Vida has imposed a 1/3 rule.  But SFX wouldn't let you book it if the rule was violated.

If it's a different name/address on the reservation (ie, someone going with you) you could stay consecutive years.

RCI has 1/3 rule (or at least it does via Hilton).

Interval supposedly has no 1/3 rule for the Mayan resorts.


----------



## tschwa2 (May 15, 2015)

My understanding with SFX (unlike RCI) is that the 1 in 3 is area specific.  So you can't get around it by staying in Grand Mayan one time and then Grand Bliss or Mayan Palace the next time in the same town. 

Vida wants to make it difficult to exchange in.  They want to force you to buy in for as many weeks as you would want to stay.  Many other developers lift the 1 in x rule if you own at least one week with them.  Exchanging in if you already are a Vida owner is probably even more difficult than if you didn't own there.


----------



## pittle (May 15, 2015)

My biggest gripe with SFX is that if you do have a MP, GM, GB, or GL deposited with them, you cannot exchange into a Vida property.  I deposited 3 weeks one time so that I could schedule a huge family vacation and use the deposit for family members to have a unit per family.  The rules would not let me use those weeks for another Vida property.


----------



## travs2 (May 16, 2015)

We booked a week in the spring of 2014 ( after they instituted the 1 in whatever rule ) using an RCI exchange.  We paid for it and got our confirmation.  Because we had been at the Mayan resorts the previous year using an RCI exchange THEY TOOK IT AWAY FROM US!  We are MAYAN OWNERS.   So much for MAYAN OWNERS being exempt from this rule.  Guess  it depends on who looks at your account??????  It is getting very confusing and frankly we are getting tired of all this nonsense.


----------



## tschwa2 (May 16, 2015)

As I said not only are owners not exempt, they are actually subject to stricter rules and additional rules that non owners do not have.


----------



## drguy (May 16, 2015)

At one time, Mayan owners trading into a Mayan resort had to deposit a similar amount of time.  Not sure if this is still true or not, but it did cause us to lose an exchange week a few years back.


----------



## tschwa2 (May 16, 2015)

pittle said:


> My biggest gripe with SFX is that if you do have a MP, GM, GB, or GL deposited with them, you cannot exchange into a Vida property.  I deposited 3 weeks one time so that I could schedule a huge family vacation and use the deposit for family members to have a unit per family.  The rules would not let me use those weeks for another Vida property.



What's weird is that with RCI if you own at Vida you can only exchange back in using a Vida week but you can't upgrade to a higher unit and it has to be 1 for 1 even if you had enough tpu's for addition units.  No getaways for Vida owners through RCI or exchanging in with a non Vida week either.


----------



## pittle (May 16, 2015)

tschwa2 said:


> What's weird is that with RCI if you own at Vida you can only exchange back in using a Vida week but you can't upgrade to a higher unit and it has to be 1 for 1 even if you had enough tpu's for addition units.  No getaways for Vida owners through RCI or exchanging in with a non Vida week either.



Yes - that is another fairly new RCI rule.  We were able to use other weeks that we owned to book in for several years and also could use MP weeks for GM units.

We tend to go where we own. I did deposit a Pueblo Bonito week with SFX this year and am going to see how it works out.  We would like to extend time at a Vida resort.


----------



## rpennisi (May 16, 2015)

I used 2 non Mayan Palace weeks to trade for 2 weeks at the Grand Mayan in Acapulco for next January through RCI.  Maybe it's because Acapulco has so much unused capacity(?).


----------



## tschwa2 (May 16, 2015)

They are always changing the rules so it is hard to say.  

That part of the info on RCI now reads 


> Important: Mayan Owners are allowed to confirm into any Mayan property thru RCI only using a regular week in deposit as a one for one exchange (No bonus or extra vacations allowed)


It used to specify that the regular week deposit had to be a Mayan week if you are a Mayan owner.  

Perhaps they took that restriction off.


----------



## BC Bum (May 18, 2015)

I used to trade in my MP hotel room into RCI for a bigger unit. They no longer allow that so now I go half as often. So what did they accomplish? An empty room.


----------



## rpennisi (May 21, 2015)

Just noticed this on the RCI site for my trades to Acapulco GM:

You can only confirm into The Grand Mayan Acapulco Resort (6982 & 6983) once in a 3 year period. Maximum 4 multiple or 2 consecutive units per year total allowed at All Mayan Properties. Multiple units requires mandatory Guest Certificate; for consecutive weeks unless the owner/co-owner is not traveling. Multiple/Consecutive reservations must be confirmed at the same Resort.
Close date confirmations made 48 hours prior to arrival will not be accepted. Violations to any rule will be cancelled. Extra fees for Valet Parking, Internet, Gym, SPA, Tennis, Golf and Safe Box. The location of the unit will be assigned upon arrival directly by Mayan. RCI DOES NOT ASSIGN THE UNIT. All resort charges are signed to the room account, cash is not accepted.
*Important: Mayan Owners are allowed to confirm into any Mayan property thru RCI only using a regular week in deposit as a one for one exchange (No bonus or extra vacations allowed).*

So this makes it seem that MP can use their deposited weeks to exchange into any Mayan(?).  Am I reading that correctly?
Ron


----------



## pittle (May 22, 2015)

I think it may even mean that as a Mayan owner, you can use ANY week that you own.  It said Regular Deposit, so I think it could mean my PBEB or Buganvilias could be used.  That is how it was a couple of years ago - I used a Buganvilias that was about to expire to go to Grand Bliss in 2013.  The RCI person explained it to me then.   If so, that would be good news for owners who have several resorts.

You would probably have to call in to RCI on the special MP number, but they should be able to look at your account and see that you are a MP/GM/GB/GL owner using the regular RCI #.


----------



## rpennisi (May 22, 2015)

That is how I got the 2 GM Acapulco weeks for January 2016, using  Buganvilias and Shawnee deposits into RCI.  The trade was done totally online using the RCI site.
I question what the *allowed to confirm into any Mayan property thru RCI only using a regular week in deposit* means.
I am going to try and use a MP deposit to see if it gets me a GM or higher at any of the resorts, and will post my results later.
Ron


----------



## MuranoJo (May 23, 2015)

rpennisi said:


> *Important: Mayan Owners are allowed to confirm into any Mayan property thru RCI only using a regular week in deposit as a one for one exchange (No bonus or extra vacations allowed).*
> 
> So this makes it seem that MP can use their deposited weeks to exchange into any Mayan(?).  Am I reading that correctly?
> Ron





rpennisi said:


> That is how I got the 2 GM Acapulco weeks for January 2016, using  Buganvilias and Shawnee deposits into RCI.  The trade was done totally online using the RCI site.
> I question what the *allowed to confirm into any Mayan property thru RCI only using a regular week in deposit* means.
> I am going to try and use a MP deposit to see if it gets me a GM or higher at any of the resorts, and will post my results later.
> Ron


Looking forward to whatever you discover.  What also puzzles me is what the wording 'one for one exchange' means.  Not sure what it takes to get 'bonus or extra vacations' either, but the TPU system is not necessarily a 'one for one exchange.'


----------



## rpennisi (May 23, 2015)

Just searched RCI, and using MP deposits, I could get GM NV, GB NV and GM RM.  I took the transactions up to the point of putting in my credit card number, etc.  
So, what is the RCI / Vidanta policy?
Ron


----------



## winnipiseogee (May 23, 2015)

They let you book the reservation then call you a month or two later and tell you they have to cancel it.  Of course if you have another RCI account (I have one for my wyndham contracts) they are nice enough to transfer the reservation over there.


----------



## riu girl (May 27, 2015)

*Would this be an option?*

I am not a VIDA owner and trade through RCI using guest certificates.

My?
Could I book two consecutive weeks (weeks 51 and 52, 2016) at Grand Mayan Riveria Maya (6973, 6974) through RCI extra vacations and then one year later stay for the same two weeks (weeks 51 and 52, 2017) at the  Mayan Palace Riviera Maya or the Bliss Riviera Maya?  Is the 1 in 3 rule resort specific or area (riviera maya) specific?

Any input would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## pittle (May 27, 2015)

riu girl said:


> I am not a VIDA owner and trade through RCI using guest certificates.
> 
> My?
> Could I book two consecutive weeks (weeks 51 and 52, 2016) at Grand Mayan Riveria Maya (6973, 6974) through RCI extra vacations and then one year later stay for the same two weeks (weeks 51 and 52, 2017) at the  Mayan Palace Riviera Maya or the Bliss Riviera Maya?  Is the 1 in 3 rule resort specific or area (riviera maya) specific?
> ...



That seemed to be what it said last year, but it changes all the time. It used to be location specific, then it changed to "level" specific - MP, GM, GB, GL - not location specific.  The MP & Bliss are basically the same, so those could be tricky.  You just have to read the fine print before you click to pay.  Or, you could call in.  They charge more for exchanges, but sometimes they can find you something that does not show up online or give you specific information.

Finding weeks 51 & 52 at the same places is often even harder.


----------

